# How Grizzle made this??



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, These two babies are ??? what color. ( more photos are in my album in here on Pigeon Talk ) I am guessing grizzle but how much or what type, Under Grizzle and ?? The two white birds are nest mates. The other photo is the parents. I have been having a lot of this from several pairs, not the same color as these. From black, grizzle, dun, and ash reds, the color on the babies is different but the pattern is the same, white with colored flights and tails and most with a sprinkling of color on their heads. 
Thoughts on what this is and why from so many different pairs at the same time. Thank you. I love this place.

Sorry the pic of the parent birds will not load but it is in my album on this site.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Jerryd.

These birds are called stork marked birds and are caused by the fact the grizzle is in two doses

Whats happening in this case is simple.

Both parents have 1 dose of grizzle each. In a bird genetically there are two places where grizzle can sit if you like

Each of the parents in this case have 1 grizzle place and 1 non grizzle place (heterezygous)

They can either pass on a grizzle gene or a non grizzle gene to their babies. Because both birds have the option of doing this you get this ratio in the babies

25% non grizzle
50% het grizzle, Like the parents
25% **** grizzle ( which is two doses )


The babies you have here are the effect of **** grizzle on a blue bird.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i was gonna say STORK also i have one, they are pure grizzle or **** in terms  pure grizzles will have dark flights and / or tail on a white body.


----------



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I love the color but did not know how it came about. Are all Stork birds arrived at by this process. Will these two have all stork babies? or do they get whiter? Thanks again.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If these two were paired together all the babies would be storks but their would be a variance in the markings, It looks like one of these may have undergrizzle aswell looking at the flights but I cannot be certain from the pics.

This is the most common way to get storks, There may be some other combinations of pied and mottle genes that could potentially cause a similar look but not as far as I know.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if you are talking the parents, NO they can can all sorts of grizzle looking babies. i have a black grizzle " pepper head " and his mate was a tortiose shell, they had, black grizzle, tortiose shell, classic grizzle & stork.


----------

